# Look What Soap I Found



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Tooth Soap® Original Shreds

Tooth Soap® is packed in natural amber glass jars to keep all light from damaging the sensitive essential oils. Tooth Soap® tastes best if used within 3 months of opening the jar. All batches of soap are made small to ensure you are getting a fresh product. One jar lasts 2-3 months. 
• 100% all natural soap made with 70% organic ingredients ...
• Made with "whole foods" and high grade, therapeutic essential oils ...
• Cleans oils and other items off the teeth leaving them perfectly clean ...
• Leaves teeth ready to re-mineralize from nutrients in your diet ...
• Non-toxic and doesn’t need a warning label ...
• Not tested on animals ...
• Made in the USA / Product of America ...
• Certified Kosher by Star-K

INGREDIENTS: Specially formulated soap made from saponified organic extra virgin olive oil, coconut oil, distilled water and pure essential oil. NO added glycerin, sweeteners, silicates (sand), fluoride, dyes, stabilizers or other materials that can damage teeth.

INSTRUCTIONS: Put one Original Shred on a back molar and bite down. Brush with a wet toothbrush over the Tooth Soap® on the molar for at least one minute so that your entire mouth is soapy. Rinse 2-3 times or as desired.

The first step to saving your teeth is to stop using ALL toothpaste, whether or not it contains fluoride. That goes for the “natural” tooth pastes and the gels or rinses that you are using as well. Natural tooth pastes have glycerin as one of the main ingredients and glycerin coats the teeth and prevents re-enamelization. If you check all your dental products, you will find glycerin is a main ingredient in them. You will also find that most tooth pastes and gels contain SLS (sodium laurel sulfate) which has been shown in studies to cause canker sores. You must stop using all tooth pastes with glycerin and/or fluoride and other contaminating ingredients.

So what does Dr. Judd recommend we use on our teeth? SOAP. Yes, you read that correctly. Dr. Judd says BAR SOAP is the only effective cleanser for teeth. Dr. Judd states, “Soap takes oils and other items off the teeth quickly leaving them perfectly clean. Toothpastes, all of them, with 60% glycerin in them require over 20 washes to remove it, thus leaving the teeth with a coating at all times. Soap takes only two rinses and it is off.”

Dr. Judd refers to teeth as a crystal and states “The soap cleaned crystal will enamelize better and build more perfectly. It is a given in making crystals in the laboratory that the solution they are made from must be free of all undesirable impurities, to get the beautiful perfect facets.”
Plaque, on the other hand which is a poorly formed crystal stuck to the bottom of the enamel, is prevented and eventually removed by brushing with soap! And prevention of plaque retards gum pockets!

If plaque is so bad, isn’t going to the dentist a good idea so he can clean off the plaque? Dr. Judd says that, “Dental procedures to get the badly formed crystals off dig holes through the enamel. These cavities catch food and cause GUM INFECTION.” Don’t probe your teeth with sharp objects or those metal picks made for removing plaque. A better option is using tools made from soft materials.



I've got some peppermint eo soap, I'm thinking of daring one of my older children to try a shred. LOL

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It was all the rage several years ago, I even got these cute little flat round tins to sell it in and had labels with a tooth on the top. I had my first person ask me about them just yesterday so perhaps this is an omen with you bringing it up also, to get them made and put back out on the shelves  And believe me, even peppermint soap that smells good is awful when you put it in your mouth  Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

A local goat buddy has more hits on her web site for tooth soap than any other thing!
I tried it- ICK. Not the right mouth feel.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

They're charging $26 for soap that's supposed to last 2-3 months! (I can't find a weight on it) But for using 1 shred at a time, talk about profit margin. LOL

I love the reactions of people who accidentally take a bite of our soap samples at shows. I can't imagine putting soap into your mouth on purpose! And trying to make people do it. 

PJ


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We haven't used regular toothpaste for over a year....been brushing with magnesium oil which works fantastic at keeping your teeth clean. Only drawback is that it tastes nasty....very salty. But you get used to it after a couple weeks. LOL

Now last year I tested a liquid soap tooth gel from a lady on the dish. It is very, very nice and is flavored with peppermint. I keep saying I am going to try to make it but have yet to get around to it. I think that concept is better than the bar soap flakes.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I tried the soap flakes...YUK!

I actually ended up giving some away to a girl I work with...her toddler was saying some "bad" words so she washed his mouth out with it! LOL!


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

One idea for making a sweeter, little bit better tasting tooth soap is to use Anise as the EO. It has a naturally sweet flavor and I have tongue tested it and it definitely had a tasted sweet. I don't know if it is good for your teeth or not though.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

My family and I have been using toothsoap for years. Of course, I make my own now and sell it on my website. The secret is not to put any coconut or palm oil in the soap. Those oils contribute to the soapy taste. The toothsoap still doesn't taste like toothpaste but its not poison either!

TIffany


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Well Tiffany...I'd like to try some, if its suppose to be so much better for our teeth then...why not!!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Lisa, I sent you a pm.


----------

